# Occupy protesters Creating Major Law Enforcement Problems



## loboloco

Possible Sexual Assault in Occupy Dallas:

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2011/10/24/accusations-of-teen-runaway-sexual-activity-at-occupy-dallas/

*DALLAS (CBS 11 NEWS)* – CBS 11 News has learned of an  investigation into the possible sexual assault of a 14-year-old girl at  the Occupy Dallas campsite.
 Some members of the group told CBS 11 they never knew the girl was 14 and that she had claimed to be 19 years old.
*ALSO SEE: Occupy Dallas Protestors Arrested After Bank Blockade*
 Police were alerted after someone recognized the girl from a picture seen on a flyer asking for help locating a missing teen.
 When police took the girl into custody Sunday afternoon she  reportedly told them she had been having sex with a man in his 20’s at  the Occupy Dallas encampment and had engaged in sexual activity with  several other people.
 One Occupy Dallas protestor said if the allegations are true measures should be taken to ensure everyone’s safety.
 “We’ll find out what the truth is and if that’s her story, that she  was having sex with older men in the park, I guess we really need to  watch the age group that’s coming in here and get control of that,” Rich  Coffman said.
 Occupy Dallas organizers told CBS 11 they’ll implement a 10 p.m.  curfew and check the identification of anyone seen walking the grounds  after that time.
 Monday morning the girl remained in custody as police continued to investigate the allegations.
 The Occupy Dallas protest, an offshoot of a group staging a protest  in New York City called Occupy Wall Street, began more than two weeks  ago.


Shootings Up 154% In NYC?

*Shootings way up in two weeks*

                  By BRAD HAMILTON
_Last Updated:_           7:49 AM, October 23, 2011
_Posted:_           11:43 PM, October 22, 2011




http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/shootings_way_up_in_two_weeks_rajGrOA0bMpTBslidEUgOI# http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/shootings_way_up_in_two_weeks_rajGrOA0bMpTBslidEUgOI# More 


 Print 
 	                          Bullets are flying over Broadway -- and everywhere else in the city.
The  number of people shot surged 154 percent two weeks ago -- to 56 from 22  over the same week last year -- and spiked 28 percent in the last  month.
Last week tallied another increase in victims -- 22 people  had been hit through Friday, including the three victims gunned down  outside a Brooklyn school Friday.
 Last year, only 17 shooting victims were logged for the entire week.
The  recent gunplay has now pushed the number of shooting victims this year  slightly above last year’s tragic tally -- to 1,484 from 1,451 --  through Oct. 16.



        Four high-ranking cops point the finger at Occupy Wall Street protesters, saying their rallies pull special crime-fighting units away from the hot zones where they’re needed.
Since  Occupy Wall Street took over Zuccotti Park on Sept. 17, the NYPD has  relied heavily on its borough task forces, the department’s go-to teams  for rowdy crowds.
But such protest duty takes the special units  away from their regular jobs -- patrolling public housing and problem  spots and staking out nightclubs plagued by violence, supervisors said.
“Normally, the task force is used in high-crime neighborhoods where you have a lot of shootings and robberies,” said one source.
  “They are always used when there are spikes in crime as a quick fix.  But instead of being sent to Jamaica, Brownsville and the South Bronx,  they are in Wall Street.”
Another NYPD boss is troubled by the resulting slowdown in stop-and-frisks.
When OWS marches, as many as 3,000 cops a day could be called on to keep the peace. That’s about 10 percent of the total force.
“The  city is going crazy with demonstrations and protests, and I’m lucky if I  can get four cars out there,” said Deputy Inspector Ted Berntsen,  commander of the 13th precinct in Chelsea.
As the NYPD deals with  depleted ranks, fewer thugs are going to jail. The Organized Crime  Control Bureau -- an elite unit of hundreds of cops fighting drug  dealers and gun runners -- has seen arrests plummet 19 percent this  year.
_Additional reporting by Kirstan Conley and Jessica Simeone  _ 


Read more: http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/...wo_weeks_rajGrOA0bMpTBslidEUgOI#ixzz1bjkQ0NeV


----------



## muleman RIP

Just like Alinsky and others have advocated for. The anarchist's will subvert the system to serve their uses. They need to kick them out and make them follow ALL the rules for parades and protest marches. They are covering up the crime that is occurring in that park as well as areas around it.


----------



## FrancSevin

Classic Cloward and Pivens, an _overwhelm the system_ strategy.

The tools of the left to win their goals.

The Media calls them patriots and the TEA's extreme.

TEA"S organize to change things within the system.

Radicals, the true extremist here, organize to defeat the system into chaos.

The media and the Whitehouse are in concert with the wrong side for our nation to continue functioning as it once was.

Right or wrong......We do not come back from here.


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> Just like Alinsky and others have advocated for. The anarchist's will subvert the system to serve their uses. They need to kick them out and make them follow ALL the rules for parades and protest marches. They are covering up the crime that is occurring in that park as well as areas around it.



You cannot kick them out...those are Barry's voter base, albeit misfits and degenerates, they are still voters for Barry, Harry, Nancy and their ilk. They are the protected class just like the new black panthers and Muslims.


----------



## tiredretired

Just keep giving them "protesters" enough rope and eventually they will figure out how to hang themselves.  It's only a matter of time before one or some of them do something major league stupid and the love affair will evaporate.


----------



## mak2

This quote is from the Also see link:

"*It’s believed to be the first clash between protestors and police since the group began its demonstrations earlier this month*."

So I decided to look up the local news.  Not exactly overwhelming the system.  

Might take a look. 




FrancSevin said:


> Classic Cloward and Pivens, an _overwhelm the system_ strategy.
> 
> The tools of the left to win their goals.
> 
> The Media calls them patriots and the TEA's extreme.
> 
> TEA"S organize to change things within the system.
> 
> Radicals, the true extremist here, organize to defeat the system into chaos.
> 
> The media and the Whitehouse are in concert with the wrong side for our nation to continue functioning as it once was.
> 
> Right or wrong......We do not come back from here.


----------



## Melensdad

I think they are overwhelming the system, but they are doing it in a generally peaceful way.  Their protests require a police presence which is removing officers from normal patrols and that is where it is causing shortages of manpower in many areas yet is also requiring overtime staffing in the area of the protests.  

Further, in some cities like Chicago, there are dozens, even hundreds of arrests as some of the protests are taking place in areas that are private or forbid overnight camping.  This, again, requires police and it also fills the court system.

Streets and sanitation workers are also now required to spend extra time in some cities cleaning.  This is not the case in all areas but is clearly the case in several.

Again, these are generally peaceful protests but it does not mean that they are not using police, court and sanitation resources.


----------



## fogtender

This isn't going to get better at all, lost one friend over this debate because they thought I was showing no compassion for the under employed and poor.  This has never had anything to do with the that cause, if so they would be on the Capitols steps aiming their anger at those that create the laws.  These people want to distroy capitalism, and replace it with Socialisum... The poor aren't there at the protests (some have shown up ad late, but very few), it the anarchist that want to distroy the country(not Anti-Chirst, although that may be the case to some).

Rich to them will be anyone of means, not some CEO, it will be anyone with a nice house that they can trash.  Already the have marched in the local affluent neighborhoods scaring the hell out of it's residences there.

This is a very left wing agenda and won't go away without major confrontation to elevate their cause!

It is so funny now that the crime rate is quickly climbing because of the protests now... Hold on, the ride is just beginning!


----------



## Melensdad

fogtender said:


> Rich to them will be anyone of means, not some CEO, it will be anyone with a nice house that they can trash...


I've seen some video interviews where they even criticize the owners of small business and even the guy pushing a Hot Dog Cart as being part of Karl Marx's 'Bourgeoisie' and part of "the problem."  

They were verbally attacking anyone who had ownership in anything from the Hot Dog Cart on up the economic ladder.  They claimed that people, like the Hot Dog vendor, aspired to own more and therefore were already corrupted and already were integral problem causers in the struggle between the Bourgeoisie and the Proletariat _(pretty much right out of Marx's Communist Manifesto)_

This struggle, as you point out, is not rich against poor.  Its an outright attack on capitalism.


----------



## fogtender

Melensdad said:


> This struggle, as you point out, is not rich against poor. Its an outright attack on capitalism.


 
I would be happy if it all went away, but it isn't going to without a lot of pain... 

The city wanted to have them move for a few hours to do sanitation work in the area, they have been defecating on the streets and sidewalks, there has been some port-a-potties brought in, but the mess is still there.

The city gave up after it was determined that the protesters were in fact looking for an issue and the owner of the park ask the city to abstain cleaning up for the time being.

At some point this will come to a head and that is the "Defining Moment" these clowns think they need to start trashing the place when the police start moving them out....


This is from Al Jazeera


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEwdPV0wSUA"]Anti-Wall Street protesters to block clean-up - 'Occupy Wall Street'      - YouTube[/ame]

If you type in the Wall Street Protesters, you will find all sorts of videos extolling this movement to distroy the American Government and all like it.


----------



## JEV

Did I mention I bought a .45 ACP at the gun show yesterday. It will be the new truck gun, replacing the 9mm. When times get tough, the tough buck up to the next higher caliber...or two.


----------



## SShepherd

JEV said:


> Did I mention I bought a .45 ACP at the gun show yesterday. It will be the new truck gun, replacing the 9mm. When times get tough, the tough buck up to the next higher caliber...or two.


 I keep a vaquero .44mag in the door of my truck


----------



## JEV

SShepherd said:


> I keep a vaquero .44mag in the door of my truck


I always thought you were a prudent man, now I know.


----------



## SShepherd

mak2 said:


> This quote is from the Also see link:
> 
> "*It’s believed to be the first clash between protestors and police since the group began its demonstrations earlier this month*."
> 
> So I decided to look up the local news. Not exactly overwhelming the system.
> 
> Might take a look.


 
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/shootings_way_up_in_two_weeks_rajGrOA0bMpTBslidEUgOI

Bullets are flying over Broadway -- and everywhere else in the city.
The number of people shot surged 154 percent two weeks ago -- to 56 from 22 over the same week last year -- and spiked 28 percent in the last month.
Last week tallied another increase in victims -- 22 people had been hit through Friday, including the three victims gunned down outside a Brooklyn school Friday.

​ 
*Four high-ranking cops point the finger at** Occupy Wall Street **protesters, saying their rallies pull special crime-fighting units away from the hot zones where they’re needed.*
Since Occupy Wall Street took over Zuccotti Park on Sept. 17, the NYPD has relied heavily on its borough task forces, the department’s go-to teams for rowdy crowds.
But such protest duty takes the special units away from their regular jobs -- patrolling public housing and problem spots and staking out nightclubs plagued by violence, supervisors said.
*“Normally, the task force is used in high-crime neighborhoods where you have a lot of shootings and robberies,” said one source.*
*“They are always used when there are spikes in crime as a quick fix. But instead of being sent to Jamaica, Brownsville and the South Bronx, they are in Wall Street.”*​


----------



## Cowboy

SShepherd said:


> But such protest duty takes the special units away from their regular jobs -- patrolling public housing and problem spots and staking out nightclubs plagued by violence, supervisors said.


 Kind of off topic , but couldn't the same be said for when Obama takes his campaign circus to the streets all over the country. Same with disrupting buisnesses that are allready hurting as well as causing traffic jambs causing people to be later for work or other appointments? Just asking.


----------



## SShepherd

Cowboy said:


> Kind of off topic , but couldn't the same be said for when Obama takes his campaign circus to the streets all over the country. Same with disrupting buisnesses that are allready hurting as well as causing traffic jambs causing people to be later for work or other appointments? Just asking.


 
well, he does take his own little private army of secret service men with him and the FBI usually provides a detail. Local lawenforcement does provide local logistics, but thank goodness Obama is usually in and out of wherever he lights within a few hrs.


----------



## jimbo

Cowboy said:


> Kind of off topic , but couldn't the same be said for when Obama takes his campaign circus to the streets all over the country. Same with disrupting buisnesses that are allready hurting as well as causing traffic jambs causing people to be later for work or other appointments? Just asking.


We had him here last week.  It wasn't too bad, he picked a bad day as most of the local politicians had something else to do.  

Both of his supporters at the fire station he visited behaved pretty well,


----------



## tiredretired

JEV said:


> Did I mention I bought a .45 ACP at the gun show yesterday. It will be the new truck gun, replacing the 9mm. When times get tough, the tough buck up to the next higher caliber...or two.



What did you you get for a handgun.  You will love your .45ACP.


----------



## tiredretired

Cowboy said:


> Kind of off topic , but couldn't the same be said for when Obama takes his campaign circus to the streets all over the country. Same with disrupting buisnesses that are allready hurting as well as causing traffic jambs causing people to be later for work or other appointments? Just asking.



I see he just wrapped up his Magical Misery Bus Tour 2.0. Can 3.0 be far behind.


----------



## mak2

If there are shoot outs all over town, why did the police department make Wall Street a higher prioirty?  What are the real statistics.  NYC is a pretty big City I would think maybe a little overtime and they could handle thousands?  

"They are always used when there are spikes in crime as a quick fix. But instead of being sent to Jamaica, Brownsville and the South Bronx, they are in Wall Street.”


----------



## Kane

Personally, I feel sorry for the parents of these Occupiers.  It must be a rotten feeling knowing that you've been an abject failure at something so important.  Parenting.


----------



## tiredretired

Kane said:


> Personally, I feel sorry for the parents of these Occupiers.  It must be a rotten feeling knowing that you've been an abject failure at something so important.  Parenting.



Spot on!  My son is at work right now supporting a wife and two kids.  Making his mortage payments and paying his bills.  Worked two jobs for a while to pay off college loans.  Then again maybe he has a job right now  because he majored in Computer Science at VTC and UMass Amherst instead of *basket weaving at Whassamatta U.  *

I can't imagine a parent turning on his or her TV and seeing their son carrying a sign to proclaims EAT THE RICH or  KILL YOUR PARENTS or something equally stupid and offensive.


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> Spot on! My son is at work right now supporting a wife and two kids. Making his mortage payments and paying his bills. Worked two jobs for a while to pay off college loans. Then again maybe he has a job right now because he majored in Computer Science at VTC and UMass Amherst instead of *basket weaving at Whassamatta U. *
> 
> I can't imagine a parent turning on his or her TV and seeing their son carrying a sign to proclaims EAT THE RICH or KILL YOUR PARENTS or something equally stupid and offensive.


 
He has a job right now because he does not expect that anyone else should support him!  I'll wager if he cold not get one in IT he would mowlawns and flip burgers to feed his kids.

Must have been something his mom and dad said.

Otherwise he and the kids would be living in Vrermont with Grandpa

Good job DAD


----------



## tiredretired

Thanx Franc.  He's a smart kid, takes after his mother.


----------



## waybomb

I think we should:


----------



## Melensdad

mak2 said:


> . . . Not exactly *overwhelming the system*. . .



Looks like they are, actually, *overwhelming the system*.
http://atlanta.cbslocal.com/2011/10...esters-putting-atlanta-on-path-to-escalation/

> . . . .*Amid rising costs to keep law enforcement present in and around Woodruff Park*, Atlanta Mayor Kasim Reed has urged an end to the “Occupy Atlanta” movement, a demonstration that began more than three weeks ago in response to “Occupy Wall Street.”
> 
> In a press conference Monday, Reed cited *the additional $100,000 in beefed-up police presence for Saturday alone, as officers worked overtime in 12-hour shifts to ensure safety for the protesters *— the same protesters he connected to a hip-hop concert in the park that same day. Reed called the behavior of some of the “Occupy Atlanta” the kind of actions that “puts them on a path to escalation,” he said.
> 
> *“It drains important police resources from people who pay taxes in the city of Atlanta,” *Reed said. . .


----------



## mak2

Wow, yea, Atlanta is about to crumble.  

"Connected to a hip-hop concert in the park."  Kinda weird statement.


----------



## mak2

"The mayor’s office said it was going to release data related to Reed’s stance, but no data has been released to this point."

from the end of your article.  

So do you think protest should not be allowed if they are expensive?


----------



## Melensdad

mak2 said:


> *So do you think protest should not be allowed if they are expensive?*



Where/when did I ever say that?

In fact, where/when did I ever say that I even oppose protest?  

As is typical, when you are simply challenged with reasonable information you try to change the focus and attack the people who present evidence that proves you are/may be seriously wrong.  

While I may think this particular protest is out to destroy our nation, our entire economic system, etc, I doubt you will find any evidence that I believe protests should be disbanded because they are expensive.


----------



## mak2

Do you understand the meaning of a ? at the end of a sentence?  See, there is another one.  Now, what am I wrong about?  (another question mark).  One more question.  In that case what is the point of your post?  With the exception of this sentence, all the others are questions.  Understand?  WHO changed the focus?





Melensdad said:


> Where/when did I ever say that?
> 
> In fact, where/when did I ever say that I even oppose protest?
> 
> As is typical, when you are simply challenged with reasonable information you try to change the focus and attack the people who present evidence that proves you are/may be seriously wrong.
> 
> While I may think this particular protest is out to destroy our nation, our entire economic system, etc, I doubt you will find any evidence that I believe protests should be disbanded because they are expensive.


----------



## Melensdad

Yes.  Do you understand that when you frame a question as you did it implies things that were never said?

Have you stopped beating your wife yet?  See how that implies something which may not be true?


----------



## JEV

The problem I have with these occupy protests, is that they are increasingly disturbing the peace, and putting undue pressure on finite resources of the political subdivisions they are impacting. It's one thing to assemble lawfully and with the proper permits for a finite period of time, but to take over public or private property unlawfully for an unspecified time period, disturbs the peace for law abiding citizens who pay taxes for the services the occupiers are draining. IMO, they are just punks without a cause who are creating problems. Arrest the bastards and put them in tent cities guarded by junkyard dogs. We are STILL a nation protected by laws which the protestors are ignoring, and often scoffing at. With rights come responsibilities as well.


----------



## mak2

NO, asking you if you thought they should not be allowed to protest because it was too expensive does not mean anything except what I asked.  Face it, I asked a simple question, you flew off the handle.  That is just damn funny, I asked you a direct question, actually a simple yes or no, and I framed it wrong.  Again .





Melensdad said:


> Yes.  Do you understand that when you frame a question as you did it implies things that were never said?
> 
> Have you stopped beating your wife yet?  See how that implies something which may not be true?


----------



## JEV

mak2 said:


> NO, asking you if you thought they should not be allowed to protest because it was too expensive does not mean anything except what I asked.  Face it, I asked a simple question, you flew off the handle.  That is just damn funny, I asked you a direct question, actually a simple yes or no, and I framed it wrong.  Again .



No? Des that mean you still beat your wife?


----------



## SShepherd

as long as they;re not breaking any laws or ordinances they can do as they wish.


----------



## mak2

Melensdad said:


> Yes.  Do you understand that when you frame a question as you did it implies things that were never said?
> 
> Have you stopped beating your wife yet?  See how that implies something which may not be true?



The following question has no implied intent, secret framing or any other sneaky stuff to throw you off.

What was the point of your post?


----------



## Melensdad

SShepherd said:


> as long as they;re not breaking any laws or ordinances they can do as they wish.



Agreed.


----------



## SShepherd

lol..."Bring back Firefly"


----------



## Melensdad

SShepherd said:


> lol..."Bring back Firefly"



Yup, if you are going to protest, might as well protest real injustice.

Just like this lady says. . . 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiPffDtdIJE"]Occupy Atlanta clearly explained.mp4      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## fogtender

mak2 said:


> NO, asking you if you thought they should not be allowed to protest because it was too expensive does not mean anything except what I asked.  Face it, I asked a simple question, you flew off the handle.  That is just damn funny, I asked you a direct question, actually a simple yes or no, and I framed it wrong.  Again .



They Protesters have every right to protest, to the point they don't distroy private/public property.

If they went home in the evening and allowed the streets to be cleaned and came back in the morning to start over, most people could care less.

Those that do have businesses in the area are having customers stay away for fear of riots.

As I said before, these people have a stick on their shoulder and want someone to knock it off to define their own "Four dead in Ohio" movement!

This isn't going to end peacefully...


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> Yup, if you are going to protest, might as well protest real injustice.
> 
> Just like this lady says. . .
> 
> 
> Occupy Atlanta clearly explained.mp4      - YouTube




You know, she needs to get off the street and get some sleep, you know..
You know?


----------



## fogtender

Melensdad said:


> Yup, if you are going to protest, might as well protest real injustice.
> 
> Just like this lady says. . .
> 
> 
> Occupy Atlanta clearly explained.mp4      - YouTube



Yeah, she clearly has a grasp on reality...

Good grief, what an idiot.  TSA isn't about checking your race/job choice, they are looking for bombs... to keep your stupid self alive.


----------



## Kane

It seems the protesters in Atlanta and Oakland have overstayed their welcome.  The Mayors have ordered them out.

Tear gas and rioting ensues.

.


----------



## SShepherd

Kane said:


> It seems the protesters in Atlanta and Oakland have overstayed their welcome. The Mayors have ordered them out.
> 
> Tear gas and rioting ensues.
> 
> .


 and the mayors are democrats


----------



## fogtender

SShepherd said:


> and the mayors are democrats



Appears they are coming to their senses...


----------



## FrancSevin

Kane said:


> It seems the protesters in Atlanta and Oakland have overstayed their welcome. The Mayors have ordered them out.
> 
> Tear gas and rioting ensues.
> 
> .


 
Does that not seem ironic to you?

Or is it just me?


----------



## mak2

I was not aware OWS was a democratic party movement.  Is it?


----------



## fogtender

mak2 said:


> I was not aware OWS was a democratic party movement.  Is it?



Your clearly joking right?

Well let's see...

Have any of the Republicans come forward to praise them, other than of course the Democratic President, Democratic Senate Majority and Democratic House Minority leaders whom have tripped over themselves to be aligned with the OWS groups.

What part of that don't you see?


----------



## mak2

I thought maybe it was a grassroots movement with no real...oh wait.


----------



## fogtender

mak2 said:


> I thought maybe it was a grassroots movement with no real...oh wait.



Let's go over this again...  

Obama uses class warfare speeches for months, Rich people not paying their fair share, poor people victims.

Then OWS shows up on Wall Street where the
Money is at...

I would say that is cut and dry that Obama's foot soldiers heard the call!

Your take on it?


----------



## SShepherd

fogtender said:


> Let's go over this again...
> 
> Obama uses class warfare speeches for months, Rich people not paying their fair share, poor people victims.
> 
> Then OWS shows up on Wall Street where the
> Money is at...
> 
> I would say that is cut and dry that Obama's foot soldiers heard the call!
> 
> Your take on it?


 
lol, he's going to compare it to the TEA party


----------



## mak2

SShepherd said:


> lol, he's going to compare it to the TEA party



I am not trying to be mean, but (the collective) you guys are just funny.


----------



## FrancSevin

fogtender said:


> Let's go over this again...
> 
> Obama uses class warfare speeches for months, Rich people not paying their fair share, poor people victims.
> 
> Then OWS shows up on Wall Street where the
> Money is at...
> 
> I would say that is cut and dry that Obama's foot soldiers heard the call!
> 
> Your take on it?


 
Freedom of speech addresses the grievances the citizenry have to their government. So why are the protesters in NYC at Wall Street
In Oakland at Chase Bank and in other cities at the major banks?

Should they not address their greivances with the government in Washington DC?

Free speech *was *a Constitutional right regarding issues of the people with their *government*. It says nothing about our rights for terrorizing a class or group of people because you do not like their politics, their religion, their race or their success.

This is SEIU and the remnants of ACORN community organizers stirring up hate. 


Hate, racism and class envy. The left cannot seem to make their point with out it.
If theleft truely wihed to make their point about the accumulation of wealth by the UBER elite and the Uber rich, they should have their most influencial folks take all the money out of Wall Street.

Warren Bufet, gates, T Boone pickens and all of the Hollywoodactors and entertainment elites should do tht.

Then perhaps the "greedy" heads over at Wall Street will pay attention. 

Money talks.

But whiny communists outside the doors in the cold rain with bongo drums, No impact at all.

Barry loves Wall Sttreet. And Wall Street loves Barry. The rape of the middle class will continue as will the propaganda. And Barry's tacit support of it.  
This is all for the media and their uninformed voters next November.

_"The man who reads nothing... is better off than a man who reads nothing but the newspapers_" T Jefferson

franc


----------



## SShepherd




----------



## jimbo

SShepherd said:


> as long as they;re not breaking any laws or ordinances they can do as they wish.


The problem is they are breaking laws.  As I understand it, they are demonstrating without a permit, occupying private property without permission, staying overnight where it is illegal, using the facilities where there are no facilities.  Blocking roads and bridges.  Overstaying their welcome, fornicating in public.  

Today the Tea Party sent the city of Richmond a bill for the return of the money spent on the three peaceful demonstrations on the grounds that the current Occupy 
Richmond crowd were granted favoritism as none of the demonstrations have been fulfilled by the Occupy crowd.  The Tea Party got permits, provided the approved number of porta potties, posted cleanup bonds, paid for security.  The Occupy crowd has done none of that, and no arrests have been made, and no eviction notices have been sent.


----------



## JEV

jimbo said:


> The problem is they are breaking laws.  As I understand it, they are demonstrating without a permit, occupying private property without permission, staying overnight where it is illegal, using the facilities where there are no facilities.  Blocking roads and bridges.  Overstaying their welcome, fornicating in public.
> 
> Today the Tea Party sent the city of Richmond a bill for the return of the money spent on the three peaceful demonstrations on the grounds that the current Occupy
> Richmond crowd were granted favoritism as none of the demonstrations have been fulfilled by the Occupy crowd.  The Tea Party got permits, provided the approved number of porta potties, posted cleanup bonds, paid for security.  The Occupy crowd has done none of that, and no arrests have been made, and no eviction notices have been sent.


Anyone aligned or supported by the Democrats and their affiliated supporters, are exempt from permits and fees. WTF do the TEA Party think they are, honest, working taxpayers? Get real. The gubmit done spent their fees on Danish for the union meeting.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, it was bound to happen.
An OWS gathering very near to me.
---
LIMA — The Occupy Wall Street movement has arrived in Lima.



About  15 people showed up Wednesday afternoon in Lima Town Square for an  inaugural gathering of Occupy Lima. Most were adults in their 20s, but  there were a few older people as well.

“The biggest issue that we  have is the undermining of our democracy,” said Aaron Lewis, who  organized the meeting. “Our politicians are being bought and paid for by  these large corporations, by these financial institutions.”

Lewis  led a discussion on the Occupy Wall Street movement's principles and  objectives, which the national media have criticized as vague and  unfocused. He said the initial meeting's purpose was to establish a  framework for the local movement, rather than to join in immediately  with protests in other cities.

James Bode, 70, a professor emeritus in philosophy, praised the movement's principle of rule by consensus. 

“Consensus  decision-making is extremely valuable. It really produces a melding of  everybody's best ideas. And that makes the idea of doing this through  group consensus so powerful,” Bode said. “It's important, therefore, for  all of us to participate. Don't just say, ‘Well, I'll just listen to  what the others have to say.' Tell us what you're interested in. Tell us  what your ideas are, because we need everybody's ideas in order to make  this as effective as possible.” 

Ladell Allen, 26, of American Township, took a vacation day to air his concerns about an economic system he sees as backwards.

“Economic  growth is measured in how much people are consuming, and in a world  with limited resources, that's just stupid,” Allen said. “In all  honesty, this is economic slavery.”

Lauren Swick traces much of  the current economic upheaval to the bottom-line, union-busting  corporate economic policies first popularized in the 1980s. Swick, 53,  of Elida, described herself as a college student and mother of a 21-year  old college student.

“I don't hate rich people. I don't hate  corporations and I do not hate capitalism,” said Swick, who attended  with her husband, Brett Swick, an engineer at the Ford Lima Engine  Plant. “Capitalism would work, but we don't have that. In capitalism,  when a business goes under, it's done. It's not what we're doing. They  are actually taking the money out of the public and transferring it into  private hands. That's how it's been done the past 30 years. They've  defunded education, they've defunded everything. And now the social  safety net is being gutted. And we can't afford to live like we don't  care.” 

Lewis said Wednesday's turnout pleased him.

“My  main purpose of today was to get a group of organizers together so we  could really get this thing up and going,” he said. “It's exactly as I'd  hoped. We've gotten some ideas out there, for the first part. We have  organizers willing to help set up other meetings, an occupation, and  pretty much everything we need to get this whole thing started.”

The  group was applying Wednesday for an assembly permit from the city to  enable an occupation in the Town Square. People pitched in to cover the  $10 permit fee. Lewis said he hoped to have the occupation started  within days. He also hopes to keep it respectable.

“When I first  posted information about a meeting, a lot of people asked about the  legality of it,” he said. “What I gather from that is people in Lima  want to make sure nobody gets arrested.”
there is a video as well


----------



## muleman RIP

I have not heard of any around here. Maybe that is because the tea party is pretty strong around here. This bunch sounds a lot more responsible than the folks out in Oakland and NYC.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well Lima ain't exactly NYC lol
I am going to be watching how it unfolds over there and how far it goes.


----------



## SShepherd

pirate_girl said:


> Well, it was bound to happen.
> An OWS gathering very near to me.
> ---
> LIMA — The Occupy Wall Street movement has arrived in Lima.
> 
> View attachment 57215
> 
> About 15 people showed up Wednesday afternoon in Lima Town Square for an inaugural gathering of Occupy Lima. Most were adults in their 20s, but there were a few older people as well.
> 
> *“The biggest issue that we have is the undermining of our democracy,”* said Aaron Lewis, who organized the meeting. “Our politicians are being bought and paid for by these large corporations, by these financial institutions.”
> 
> Lewis led a discussion on the Occupy Wall Street movement's principles and objectives, which the national media have criticized as vague and unfocused. He said the initial meeting's purpose was to establish a framework for the local movement, rather than to join in immediately with protests in other cities.
> 
> James Bode, 70, a professor emeritus in philosophy, praised the movement's principle of rule by consensus.
> 
> “Consensus decision-making is extremely valuable. It really produces a melding of everybody's best ideas. And that makes the idea of doing this through group consensus so powerful,” Bode said. “It's important, therefore, for all of us to participate. Don't just say, ‘Well, I'll just listen to what the others have to say.' Tell us what you're interested in. Tell us what your ideas are, because we need everybody's ideas in order to make this as effective as possible.”
> 
> Ladell Allen, 26, of American Township, took a vacation day to air his concerns about an economic system he sees as backwards.
> 
> “Economic growth is measured in how much people are consuming, and in a world with limited resources, that's just stupid,” Allen said. “In all honesty, this is economic slavery.”
> 
> Lauren Swick traces much of the current economic upheaval to the bottom-line, union-busting corporate economic policies first popularized in the 1980s. Swick, 53, of Elida, described herself as a college student and mother of a 21-year old college student.
> 
> “I don't hate rich people. I don't hate corporations and I do not hate capitalism,” said Swick, who attended with her husband, Brett Swick, an engineer at the Ford Lima Engine Plant. “Capitalism would work, but we don't have that. In capitalism, when a business goes under, it's done. It's not what we're doing. They are actually taking the money out of the public and transferring it into private hands. That's how it's been done the past 30 years. They've defunded education, they've defunded everything. And now the social safety net is being gutted. And we can't afford to live like we don't care.”
> 
> Lewis said Wednesday's turnout pleased him.
> 
> “My main purpose of today was to get a group of organizers together so we could really get this thing up and going,” he said. “It's exactly as I'd hoped. We've gotten some ideas out there, for the first part. We have organizers willing to help set up other meetings, an occupation, and pretty much everything we need to get this whole thing started.”
> 
> The group was applying Wednesday for an assembly permit from the city to enable an occupation in the Town Square. People pitched in to cover the $10 permit fee. Lewis said he hoped to have the occupation started within days. He also hopes to keep it respectable.
> 
> “When I first posted information about a meeting, a lot of people asked about the legality of it,” he said. “What I gather from that is people in Lima want to make sure nobody gets arrested.”
> there is a video as well


 maybe someone should tell these people we have a republic.....just say'in


----------



## pirate_girl

If I know Lima like I think I do, it's going to get interesting in the coming days.


----------



## Cowboy

muleman said:


> This bunch sounds a lot more responsible than the folks out in Oakland and NYC.


 There are a lot of areas all over the United States that are having responsible protests much like the one PG mentioned that are getting no media attention. 

 As far as NYC and Oakland WTF do you expect , they dont need a protest to show how worthless some locals are in either city they are that way any day of the year.


----------



## mak2

Just a point of order, I know the modern tea party tries to trace its linage back to 1773 I thought I would point out, they (Sons of Liberty)  did not have permits either.


----------



## Melensdad

Just a question, did the government even issue permits in 1773?


----------



## jimbo

mak2 said:


> Just a point of order, I know the modern tea party tries to trace its linage back to 1773 I thought I would point out, they (Sons of Liberty)  did not have permits either.


True, Mak,  but then again, there were no laws requiring permits in 1773.


----------



## pirate_girl

...with a population just under 40,000, only 15 people showed up for the inaugural event.
Interesting comments in the link.
They want a permit on the town square for the month of November-- fail.
The town square already holds a host of events for the good of the city ALL the time.
Music, food festivals, etc.. something the people of Lima want to attend for entertainment.
I don't see this Occupy Lima, Ohio thing going very far.
The holidays are approaching for one thing.
That is very important to the city in keeping with tradition and keeping it the way it always has been.
OWS is going to be lost on most in this corner of NW Ohio, except of course for those very few who want to jump on the global bandwagon.

hoo-ha..

---------------------
http://www.limaohio.com/news/lima-74180-occupy-group.html
LIMA — Occupy Lima could be settling in.

The group has applied to  the city for a permit that would grant it access to the northeast  corner of Town Square from noon to midnight each day in November.

The  group submitted the permit application on Wednesday, Public Works  Director Howard Elstro said Friday. An application typically takes two  weeks for approval, but Elstro was hoping to have an answer for Occupy  Lima organizers by Monday.

The application makes no mention of overnighting in the square, which the city considers part of its park system.

Until  the application is approved or denied, protest organizers said on  Friday, they would be unable to comment on what their next plans were.

About  15 people attended an inaugural gathering of Occupy Lima, fashioned  after protest movement Occupy Wall Street. The group in Lima is  attempting to establish a framework for the local movement, rather than  to join in immediately with protests in other cities. The group is  organizing with a Facebook page.

Occupy Wall Street began in  September in Liberty Square in Manhattan's Financial District. People  are protesting the role of major banks, multinational corporations and  Wall Street in the Great Recession and their beliefs about the richest 1  percent of people dictating unfair global economic rules.


----------

